# Applet braucht eine bestimmte Plugin-Version



## Gast (20. Dez 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze eine applet-basierte Anwendung, die beim Start mir eine Fehlermeldung anzeigt, weil ich eine 
nicht unterstützte Java-Plugin-Version installiert habe. Das ist ja Ok, aber der Hammer ist: Die Anwendung sagt mir,
sie braucht unbedingt die Version 1.4.1_02, ich habe 1.4.2_04 installiert. Sun aber versichert eine Kompatibilität nach unten. Also liegt doch der Fehler bei der Firma die diese Anwendung entwickelt hat. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit per Laufzeitparameter der Applet-Anwendung quasi "vorzugaukeln", dass man die geforderte und ältere Version installiert hat?

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar...


----------



## abollm (20. Dez 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Das ist ja Ok, aber der Hammer ist: Die Anwendung sagt mir,
> sie braucht unbedingt die Version 1.4.1_02, ich habe 1.4.2_04 installiert. Sun aber versichert eine Kompatibilität nach unten. Also liegt doch der Fehler bei der Firma die diese Anwendung entwickelt hat.
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit per Laufzeitparameter der Applet-Anwendung quasi "vorzugaukeln", dass man die geforderte und ältere Version installiert hat?
> ...



Hast du eine Exception zur Laufzeit oder erscheint eine Message-Box o.ä. auf dem Bildschirm?


----------



## Gast (21. Dez 2004)

Die Fehlermeldung wird in einer MessageBox angezeigt (also die Anwendung läuft nicht vor die Pumpe). Wenn ich diese bestätige, wird sofort ein Installations-Wizard gestartet, um 1.4.1_02 zu installieren, den ich natürlich verneine.

Gibt es so einen Laufzeitparameter? Eigentlich ist dieser ja unnötig, der Fehler liegt ja bei dem Hersteller, der unsinniger Weise keine höhere Version akzeptiert (bei einer älteren Version könnte man das ja noch verstehen),meiner Meinung nach. Sollte es so einen Laufzeitparameter geben, dann sollte der sich nur auf diese Anwendung beziehen...

Der Umstieg wieder auf 1.4.1_02 ist nicht möglich, weil ich sonst mit anderen Anwendungen Probleme bekomme. 

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar...

Viele Grüße


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Dez 2004)

Ob es einen Prameter für das Plugin gibt weiß ich nicht, macht aber irgendwie keinen Sinnn da ja eigentlich alles  abwärts kompatibel ist :?  Gibst du mal den Link zum Applet? Wenn das was privates oder ekliges ist kannst mir den ja auch per Private Nachricht schicken  :wink:


----------



## Guest (21. Dez 2004)

Es ist weder privat noch eklig, die Anwendung läuft bei uns im Intranet.
Also keine Chance!!!

Hab auch schon nach ner Liste über JVM-Optionen gesucht, hab auch eine gefunden(21 Seiten), aber so ne Option gibt es in dieser Liste nicht, is ja auch klar, weil wie du schon gesagt hast, ist eine solche Option nicht notwendig...

Das Problem ist einfach, dat die Anwendung von einem großen US-Unternehmen entwickelt wurde und die stricken das für uns bestimmt nicht um.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Dez 2004)

würde eher darauf tippen, dass der Browser eine veraltete JVM verwendet


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Dez 2004)

Kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen, wär voll hart wenn's wirklich so ist, dass man das Programm exakt nur mit der 1.4.1_02  laufen lassen kann.


----------



## Gast (21. Dez 2004)

@Bleiglanz: Nein, der Browser benutzt genau die 1.4.2_04 Version, dass seh ich doch, wenn ich die Java-Konsole starte oder mir die System-Properties ausgeben lasse.

@stevg: Es ist leider aber so. Die Anwendung stürzt ja nicht ab, sondern läuft weiter, aber ohne diese spezielle Version fordert sie immer einen auf, egal was man mit ihr machen möchte, die spezielle Version zu installieren.
Ohne diese Version kann man die Anwendung nicht im eigentlichen sinne benutzen, weil bei jeder Aktion wie schon gesagt der Installations-Wizard gestartet wird.



Tja, anscheinend gibts da echt keine Laufzeitparameter (zurecht). Dann muß man halt doch die Firma dazu veranlassen, diesen Bug zu beseitigen und sich an die Regeln von Sun zu halten...

Trotzdem danke für eure Stellungnahme, wär für weitere Hilfe/Aussagen dazu dankbar 

Viele Grüße


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Dez 2004)

Weitergeben darfst du das Applet nicht, oder? Sonst könnte man ja mal dort reinschauen ... 
oder ist die Meldung etwa vom Plugin  ???:L  [Stev ist jetzt doch leicht verwirrt :bahnhof:]


----------



## Gast (21. Dez 2004)

Ne, geben kann ich dir das nicht, weil lizensiert und etc.!
Die Anwendung besteht aus mehreren Applets.
Und diese liegen auf einem Server und da komm ich selber auch net ran!

Die Meldung kommt von der Anwendung nicht vom Plugin!!!


----------



## Spacerat (15. Jan 2005)

Der Progger sitzt hoffentlich in eurem Betrieb. Ich nehme mal an, das sich dieser nicht auf die Abwärtskompatibilität der JVM's verlässt (man hört ja immer wieder von "deprecated") und deswegen bei der Abfrage der Versionsnummer ein "!=" statt "<=" verwendet hat. Dem sollte man evtl. mal klar machen, das es genau dieses "deprecated" ist, was die Abwärtskompatibilität ausmacht. Es zeichnet nämlich Methoden usw. aus, welche noch vorhanden sind, jedoch in neueren Anwendungen nicht mehr benutzt werden sollten.

Wenn man SUN davon überzeugen würde, das "deprecated" irritiert und enfernt werden müsste, würden die sofort das ähh... "Predikat??" Abwärtskompatibel verlieren.

Fazit: Mach mal den Progger des Applets ausfindig, zeig' ihm diesen Text, lass ihm ein wenig Zeit, "!=" durch "<=" bzw. ">=" zu ersetzen und deine Probleme sollten gelößt sein.

P.S.: Und nimm diesen Text nicht so ernst wie er sich anhört, ich hatte das mit dem "!=" schon mal selbst verzapft!


----------



## Guest (20. Jan 2005)

tja, das problem is einfach, dat das ein gekauftes produkt ist, nicht von uns selber geproggt!
Sonst wär das ja alles kein Ding.

Der Fehler liegt bei dieser externen Firma, aber anscheinend reagieren die nicht auf unsere Anfrage, die Regeln von Sun einzuhalten. (Is eine große US-Firma, nein nicht Microsoft, sondern Cisco).


----------

